# FreeBSD7.2 Install/Setup net-snmp Problem



## danielmartinj (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey there Everyone,
Thanks for viewing my problem.  I have been trying to setup the RRDTool using this howto http://silverwraith.com/papers/freebsd-snmp.php on my Freebsd7.2 box and doing `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/snmpd start` to start the server. 

I experienced no problems until I actually tried to get snmp to get data using this command `snmpwalk -v 1 -c <your community string>  localhost`.  

For some reason I cannot get snmp to actually startup.  I have followed exactly what this tutorial has said.

My /var/log/snmpd.log contains:


```
nlist err: neither ip_defttl nor _ip_defttl found.
nlist err: neither tcpstat nor _tcpstat found.
nlist err: neither tcb nor _tcb found.
nlist err: neither icmpstat nor _icmpstat found.
nlist err: neither udpstat nor _udpstat found.
nlist err: neither udb nor _udb found.
getaddrinfo("127.0.0.1", NULL, ...): hostname nor servname provided, or not known
Error opening specified endpoint "127.0.0.1"
Server Exiting with code 1
```

I have tried this setup on 2 boxes and the same error everytime is the:


```
getaddrinfo("127.0.0.1", NULL, ...): hostname nor servname provided, or not known
Error opening specified endpoint "127.0.0.1"
Server Exiting with code 1
```


Maybe someone knows what this all means.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2010)

Make sure your lo0 (localhost) interface is up and running.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 1, 2010)

And that 127.0.0.1 has a proper entry in /etc/hosts.


----------



## danielmartinj (Feb 1, 2010)

*FreeBSD7.2 Install/Setup net-snmp Problem Continued*

Hey there, thanks for your ideas.  I am able to ping myself as localhost so my localhost interface does not seem to be the problem.  

/etc/hosts

```
::1                     localhost localhost.tester
127.0.0.1               localhost localhost.tester
10.0.64.245             Thor5.tester Thor5
10.0.64.245             Thor5.tester.
10.0.64.235             Thor6.tester Thor6
10.0.64.235             Thor6.tester.
```

Thor6 is another server.   Thor5 is the box I am trying to get snmp to work.  This box has 2 interfaces as well.  One interface is the 10.0.64.245 and the other is 192.168.4.2.

I dont think having dual nics would screw up snmp and cause my problem.  If you have any other ideas I would be happy for it.  Thanks.  I think I will try to reistall the software and see if that does anything.

Dan


----------



## danielmartinj (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys,

I wanted to ask you guys if you know for sure NET-SNMP will work on FreeBSD 7.2 or higher.  I obviously assume yet but I read on this site:
http://net-snmp.sourceforge.net/docs/FAQ.html#What_operating_systems_does_it_run_on_

That it only works for sure on FreeBSD (6.1 to 2.2).

Thanks.


----------



## ShamarDF (Feb 14, 2010)

local host for freebsd in bad system my old system error time


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2010)

What?


----------

